# [SOLVED] Blue screen of death with new hard drive



## Kemplejacob (Jan 4, 2011)

My gateway computer running windows vista crashed giving me the blue screen of death and would not turn on at all or let me reinstall windows and then the hard drive physically broke I bought a new hard drive but when I try To install windows xp home it still gives me the blue screen of death I heard I might need to update my bios or something I am not sure any help would be great thanks


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Blue screen of death with new hard drive*

Hello Kemleajacob,

We need to do some hardware tests.

Either download UBCD from the link in my signature and burn it to a disk,

Or... Download memtest86+ from http://www.memtest.org/ and burn it to a disk.

Either way you will be running memtest on your system.


----------



## Kemplejacob (Jan 4, 2011)

Thank you I will do this in the morning will I be able to run this on my computer with no os and what Am I looking for exactly


----------



## hello13140 (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Blue screen of death with new hard drive*

I was told that sometimes blue screen is protecting our OS. I am not sure.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Blue screen of death with new hard drive*

That is what the bsod is designed for... But since you are having an issue with a freshly installed OS, it points towards a hardware issue.


----------



## Kemplejacob (Jan 4, 2011)

There is no os installed at all while trying to install it I get the blue screen


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Blue screen of death with new hard drive*

is the drive sata or ide

desktop or laptop


----------



## Kemplejacob (Jan 4, 2011)

Data and desktop it if I go to the boot menu it seems to read that there is a hard drive just as I start installing windows it gives me the bsof just like when the other hard drive was in


----------



## Kemplejacob (Jan 4, 2011)

Sorry I mention Sata


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Blue screen of death with new hard drive*

Did you download the diagnostic software yet?

I suggest you download UBCD because it contains all the tools we need.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Blue screen of death with new hard drive*

check the bios is set to sata as ide

if it already is you may need to load a sata driver with f6 when it asks

the new drive will be sata2 does the m/b support sata2


----------



## dointime1 (Feb 9, 2012)

*Re: Blue screen of death with new hard drive*

Thank you Dai. That was the fix to my problem. I had tried several hard drives and knew they couldn't all be causing the BSD. I thought it must be the hard drive controller but had no idea how to move forward from there.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Blue screen of death with new hard drive*

glad you have it sorted


----------

